# Diabetic underweight chihuahua



## diamonds_mommy (Mar 31, 2014)

Diamond, my 8 year old chihuahua just got diagnosed with diabetes, now I wish we found this out two months ago, on March 19th she has surgery, she was diagnosed with pyometra, two weeks later we took her back because she was losing more weight, and the vet just said she was starving and to syringe feed her 2 hours a day and she get her vitamins, and she should bounce back. He didn't do blood tests like he should have, he pretty much 

acted like she was okay. I followed his instructions hoping that my dog will go back to normal, but she didn't. we still felt likesomething was wrong and we were right, we took her to my mother in law best friends husband who is a vet, and that's how we found out she was diabetic.

now questions, what do I feed her? what is the best brand? 
I did research and pretty much is lost, shes underweight, so high in protein, right? 
Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its all about no to low carbs and not getting over loaded with sugar and startches/gluten which effect a diabetic dog and cat, if on the right foods/correct diet you just might not need insulin pokies. You need to find a dry food that is no to low carbs, and no gluten, look for in canned food same thing no grains no to low carbs. Yu can check all food sourced dry and canned here for carbs and such it will help you as you check diffrent food sources.

https://www.youngagainpetfood.com/carbcalc.asp?vmoisture=0&vprotein=0&vfat=0&vfiber=0&vash=0


Although not a dog I use this companys dry food to feed my rescue diabetic cat, with rotation of EVO Turkey and Chicken dry formula. Has worked great with him hes gained weight no more puking, nice small firm stools and has loads engery and nice soft fur now and most of all no insulin pokies YIPPY!! 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The vet should have told you what to feed this dog. I would google diabetes in dogs, and see what the site has. Is she taking insulin? Then it would be very important that she eat a diet that is prescribed for her.


----------



## diamonds_mommy (Mar 31, 2014)

susan davis said:


> The vet should have told you what to feed this dog. I would google diabetes in dogs, and see what the site has. Is she taking insulin? Then it would be very important that she eat a diet that is prescribed for her.



I should've had mentioned she was still at the vets office an hour away, he gave us a rang and told us she was diabetic, and will go into details when he got home with her. I wanted to have an idea on what to fed her and have more understanding before we talked, but he did give us twl cases of wet food for diabetic dogs and we have to pick up her insulin tomorrow from walmart. She weight 2.3 pounds, her usual weight is 5 pounds, her numbers were high (gul 642) normal is 72-110, gul in her pee was 1000 should be zero. Thank goodness for this man or we would've lost our baby.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would go with Orijen, Acana , Raw, or freeze dried raw


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely it is wonderful that he was able to diagnose your dog's diabetes and save her when your other vet did not. I would be forever grateful to him if I were you. Most likely the food he is giving you is a prescription diet though. Once you get her on that because to me time is of the essence, and it is provided, please study the foods Huly has suggested--Orijen raw, Primal raw, Ziwi Peak air dried raw, and also Merrick make a low glycemic canned food for diabetic dogs that is a 4 & 5 star dog food. I believe you will find that although the prescription food is very good for her diabetes, the other foods will work as well and have other much better ingredients for her system in the long run.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Diabetic dogs, just like humans, need some starch in their diets. I would be very careful with her diet for now at least. When her blood sugars are steady and she has gained some weight, then you could experiment with raw, freeze dried etc. Read up on diabetic dogs. Are they prone to low blood sugar episodes? I would keep some nutrical at the ready. Any time she exerts her self in playing, running etc she is using up sugar. If the sugar is high, that's great. If it is already low, then she's gonna need some glucose followed with a protein snack. I'm sure the vet will go over all this when you get her home.


----------

